# jeep wrangler w/plow for sale



## jeepwannab

got a 86 jeep wrangler with a plow, power angle, hard top, 56k miles, runs like a champ, located in ny, $4100 obo, let me know, thanks, [email protected]


----------



## jeepwannab

sorry, im selling this for my brother, and theres a little more rust than i thought, so how about $3200 obo heres a link to a pic. http://watertown.craigslist.org/cto/837397547.html


----------

